# QLD- Spanish, tuna and a hookup(Gory pic added)



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I went camping with my family and my mate Jake (flounderpounder) up at Noosa North Shore and we planned to stay there from Tuesday to Sunday. 
We set up camp Tuesday afternoon and collected Jake on Wednesday.
Jake, my step brother Jayden and myself launched off the beach on Thursday morning with very little wind but a good sized shore break. When we got rigged up we started paddling with a good amount of tuna splashing around us.

I was the first to get hit with a little run then it dropped it. Moments latter Jake hooked up and started getting towed along and thirty minutes later I gaffed a nice 95cm longtail tuna for him. We had all drifted south so we paddled back towards camp. On the way there Jayden, who was 60m ahead of me hooked up and so I paddled towards him quickly, which made my bait skim across the water which enticed something to strike but still not a solid hookup and it spat the hooks before I could grab the rod. I looked over at Jayden then PING and his knot failed. Jayden then started to re rig and Jake was on again fighting a fish. It ended up being a nice 1.2m spanish which was quickly bled and in the yak in no time.








By this time we had drifted about 2km offshore so we started paddling back in. Then Jayden's reel screamed and after a 20 minute fight a big old shark appeared underneath the yak. By the time the shark was cut off we paddled over to Jake who was yet again fighting a fish which ended up being another shark, a similar size to Jayden's. We then decided to head back in due to the wind picking up. Halfway in I looked over to Jake and saw a big dark shadow cruising behind Jake to investigate the fish in his back hold :shock: I quickly shouted at him to paddle and then the shark disappeared.

We got back with a good size swell running and only Jayden got back in upright.








We decided to launch the next day also with high expectations and a small swell but a strong offshore wind turned us back by the time we got past the breakers.








So then, with the thought of big tuna and mackerel fresh in our minds we launched today with a small breeze. By the time we rigged up we had drifted to one of my marks I had set on Thursday and sure enough my reel went off and I fought a tuna right to the surface but the the line went slack and I reeled in an empty set of gangs. Then right behind me Jayden gets a hookup and managed to reel in a metre plus longtail in 5 minutes flat :shock: It ended up being foul hooked around it's tail which made gaffing difficult for me. As I gaffed it Jayden's kayak hit mine sending the longtail berserk and a tru turn 6/0 ganged hook right into my shin! At this stage the tuna was thrashing madly with it's weight hanging off my shin, which I can tell you isn't a very nice feeling :shock: I quickly grabbed my knife and cut the gangs from it's tail and gave the gaff with the fish still attached to Jayden. I then cut off the remaining hooks and realized the hook wasn't coming out in a hurry. Jayden's tuna ended up ripping out the gaff and sunk slowly away.

Jayden and Jake then took my gear and de rigged my rods for me as I paddled in. Jayden went in first and got mum ready to take my to the doctors. The sets were big and I missed a couple of monster waves coming back but managed to pick a gap and came in upright.

We got to Noosa and went into the doctors and they gave me some local anesthetic, then the doctor preceded to rip the hook out through the muscle, barb and all. Its gonna hurt tomorrow! :lol: The hook was half embedded in my shin but luckily just missed the bone. 








When we got back to camp we decided to pack up and go home. It was going to rain anyway 

Cheers James


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

james remember to get there gory pictures :shock:  
cheers jake


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

hahahaha :lol: 
Will do


----------



## fishinnut (Oct 4, 2009)

Sux about the hooks mate but I bet the rest of it was nuts.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What a trip! There's someting about pelagics that gets my heart going...got to get one one day! Love the last pic of you lined up ready to launch

OUCH with the hooks :shock: we don't realise how quickly things can go bad when we're fishing...imagine the same thing happening in a more vital area :shock:

Great trip report


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done boys.

Good photos and story to boot.
Shame about the hook, but sounds and looks like you had a great time

Paul


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

awesome fish and top report boys , luvved it


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Great report James 8) , as for the hook ouch :shock:


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Well done boy some top fish and now the scars to impress the girls .


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome report and pictures . Good to see you having a good time and not detered by a little hook in the shin , ouch !


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Boys what a top report. Congrats on the fish Jake there's some quality BBQ steaks there!!!!
Would love to see the rest of the hook removal photo's - OUCH!!!!!


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

the spanish fed 10 people for 3 meals. boy did it taste good.  
cheers jake


----------



## samwisefnq (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like an ad for true turn hooks. never miss a hook up. no matter what it is.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done boys. Looks lie the sunshine coast was the place to be with stonker fish landed from Caloundra all the way up to Teewah!!!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Ouch... But great haul fellas


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Better fun than undies full of eels boys. Even with the hookup. Wish I had started at that age.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

yaqdoq said:


> This would have been worthy of a view cold brewski's , well maybe in a couple of yrs . :lol:
> I'm so not jealous ;-)


 hahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Huge fish, stalking sharks and a hook lodged in your body. Do fishing trips get any better than this?


----------



## SteveCan (May 3, 2007)

That is an all-time trip - what a cracker. Well done.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Awesome report fellas, you boys have done very well. Shame about loosing the tuna & the additional jewelery to the shin, hopw it heals up quickly


----------

